# Nikon D40x with SB-600 flash



## DragonHeart (Feb 10, 2012)

I want to get a at least two more SB-600 to use off camera flash.  Is it possible with the Nikon D40x?  How do I do it?  Do I need other items?


----------



## jwbryson1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Not sure.  Have you checked the manual to see if it can wirelessly trigger the SB-600?  I'm guessing it cannot but I'm not certain.

If not, you could certainly do it with radio triggers.


----------



## Mach0 (Feb 10, 2012)

Radio triggers will get you there.


----------



## DragonHeart (Feb 10, 2012)

Any recommendations on most bang for the buck on radio triggers?


----------



## jwbryson1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Tough call.  You can get 'em cheap (I use these):

Amazon.com: CowboyStudio NPT-04, 4 Channel Wireless Hot Shoe Flash Trigger Receiver: Camera & Photo

or more expensive (and highly rated I might add):

Paul C. Buff - CyberSync

Or these (highly rated):

Cactus 4-Channel Wireless Flash Trigger Set V2s - Gadget Infinity

Or if you have cash to blow (the industry "standard" for the pros):

PocketWizard Radio Slaves

It's your call.  There are tons more to review at B&H.  Just enter "radio slaves" or "radio triggers"

eacesign:


----------



## DragonHeart (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks!  Looks like I am gonna have to hit up some local photo shops around town to see these in action


----------



## KmH (Feb 10, 2012)

DragonHeart said:


> Any recommendations on most bang for the buck on radio triggers?



StudioHut 4 channel Wireless Radio Hot Shoe Flash Trigger Kit for Canon EOS, Nikon, Olympus & Pentax Flashes with 2 Receivers


----------



## DragonHeart (Feb 14, 2012)

Amazon.com: Interfit Strobies STR130 i sync 4 Optical and Infra-Red Trigger, Receiver Set (Black): Camera & PhotoPlus an extra receiver
http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-SB-700-Speedlight-Digital-Cameras/dp/B0042X9L6A/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1329233812&sr=1-1

The reason I went with Radio transmitter/receiver option was because they are more reliable and have greater distance over optical. And the SB-700 has commander mode to control the SB-600 in case I dont need all the radio transmitter/receiver option for the moment.


----------

